# Nice 11 pt. taken in Jasper County, SC



## marypost (Sep 28, 2012)

This nice 11 pt. was taken in Jasper County, SC in Sept. 2012.  The shooter is 14 and shown in photo.


----------



## XIronheadX (Sep 28, 2012)

Nice deer. Way to go shooter!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 29, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## Hoss (Sep 29, 2012)

Congrats to the young hunter.  Great buck.

Hoss


----------



## bond195 (Jan 7, 2013)

congrats


----------



## huckhgh (Jan 9, 2013)

Awesome buck! Love the mass it has.


----------



## Hittin Bombs (Jan 9, 2013)

shes ruined


----------

